# Two Thumbs Up for Mountaintop Again !!!!



## ponce (Sep 5, 2005)

I had a Mountaintop 6 hole trailer for 2 years and loved it there was not one thing I did not like about it. However we changed the way we travel. This spring we bought a travel trailer, so back to the vari kennels and a diamond 2 hole slide in. After having the trailer I didn’t like traveling with the dogs this way.

So I gave Ben a call to see what kind a deal we could make on a 4 hole topper. Well this weekend we picked-up our topper and it is beautiful. I Love it. Not only did Ben and John work out a great deal they found a home for the trailer and I dropped it off with them. They put this deal together in a real short period of time. This was the easiest deal I have done they took care of everything all I had to do was deliver my trailer to them and they installed the topper while I was there. We coordinated our schedules to figure out the best time to get the topper and it worked out exactly on the day we agreed on.

I can’t speak for other manufactures out there, but Mountaintops product is great. Ben and John are good guys and a pleasure to deal with. I don’t know if our when I will ever be in the market for another product of this type. If I am Mountaintop will be my very first stop.

Oh buy the way I have a 2hole diamond plate slide-in on the market now.

Jeff


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

Pm sent.......


----------



## tucquantillman (Sep 25, 2007)

Ponce,
Your trailer is on its way to my house now!! I bought a four hole topper from these jokers in the past and you are right they are first class guys. Not always perfect but anxious and willing to go the extra mile to make things right. If anyone is looking for a kennel, trailer, chassis mount, or the like these guys are good folks.

Jeff

p.s. I will take good care of your trailer hope you left a little good luck in it for me.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Jeff, 
I agree 100%.


----------



## Retired Gunner 2 (Mar 28, 2007)

Glad you people are happy with them. I'm certainly not!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Retired Gunner 2 said:


> Glad you people are happy with them. I'm certainly not!


Was wondering why not ??? Only cause i have a box coming from them and so far Ben has been very professional with me over the phone.


----------



## FowlDawgs (Oct 22, 2007)

The people at MountainTop ae top notch people. And they make a dang good fine product. I have a 2-hole box with bottom storage and I love it and the dogs dont seem to mind it either.

Cory


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

I will have to second that I had a bad experiance as well. The box turned out ok, but if I would have known everything ahead of time, and been told the truth, I would not purchase from them again.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Not sure why there are a couple of negative postings. My experience and as well as all others I have read were positive. Mountain is First Class in my book and makes a great product and the rare thing in these days --- at a reasonable price for hand crafting!


----------



## Ben Hucks (May 11, 2004)

It is no secret that we struggled this year with some major growing pains!!!!!!!! A new building.... new equipment...... new guys..... more than doubling our work force and still having to work 14-16 hours a day........ It has all added up to a very stressful and overwelming year. We have learned allot about delivery dates, staying as organized as possible and how long it truly takes to build a project. Every project that we built seemed to be different and took more time to finish that expected. It doesn't take but a project or two to be a month behind on your delivery dates. All that being said our customers have endured allot, and every member of our family thanks them from the bottom of our hearts.


----------



## tucquantillman (Sep 25, 2007)

Ben,
Does this mean my next delivery will be late too ?? Just kidding buddy, I build custom houses for a living and I know what custom means , longer to build, but much better quality in the end. Ben you and yours built me a nice topper, and a nice trailer, they were both late but both execellent. The best part though was that you are a honest guy. Remember you can please some of the people some of the time but never all the people all the time. Last week I was 1400 hundred miles away from home and was having electrical problems with my truck. I called Ben before business hours on his cell phone. He answered and helped the Ford dealer figure out what was wrong over the phone. I was impressed and back on the road in no time.



Jeff Edwards
Proud owner of two slightly late but impressively built MTCK products.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Retired Gunner 2 said:


> Glad you people are happy with them. I'm certainly not!


I'm going to call a foul on this one RG,

I don't want to upset you too much, because I would love to have that duck rig you wrote about and maybe we can work out a deal if you're still not using that thing!

But right here:
http://retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?p=216785#post216785

You made some claims that you'd not name names as long as your refund check came by a deadline. The check met that deadline and you closed out your commentary by stating "All's well".

It appears that you chose to name names after all, which is a bummer, to me. 

I understand the whole notion of changing your mind, but I feel like you made a commitment to not call out someone with some business errors as long as you got your money back. 

Ben Hucks, thanks for being a stand-up kind of guy. I'm not sure when our paths will cross in person, but I look forward to that day.

Chris

RG, you still got that boat? Is it collecting dust? Did you wind up taking it out and whacking some quacks with it?


----------



## Retired Gunner 2 (Mar 28, 2007)

First let me say, the checks did not arrive on time. I was told the first one was mailed on a certain date, not true. The second check the same thing. I did receive my full refund, but from late Sept. to Dec. I did not mention names in my posts, in fact when a man inquired through a PM about my disapproval, I would not elaborate. In fact I said, in my reply back to him, they are nice guys and they do make a nice product. I was told 6 to 8 weeks for delivery, turned out much longer. From the first week in June to the later part of Sept. I simply told them I was going to sell this trailer when I got it home. That's when Ben asked, if they could keep it to help his production, that was behind. I agreed, but was to get my refund. There was nothing said about selling the trailer and then returning my money. You can call a fowl if you wish, but I thought this thread was a Product Review to assist the RTF members. Being up front with people goes a long way, from where I come from. Sam Denver


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

My 2 cents:

I recently purchased a used 10 hole ATV trailer made by MT. While there are a few modifications that I have suggested to the mfg, it is an excellent, well-built product. I talked with Ben a lot about building a new one before purchasing the used unit, but the production time line didn't fit my needs. I will not hesitate to contact MT when I'm ready to purchase another one. 

Frank Price


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Retired Gunner 2 said:


> First let me say, the checks did not arrive on time. I was told the first one was mailed on a certain date, not true. The second check the same thing. I did receive my full refund, but from late Sept. to Dec. I did not mention names in my posts, in fact when a man inquired through a PM about my disapproval, I would not elaborate. In fact I said, in my reply back to him, they are nice guys and they do make a nice product. I was told 6 to 8 weeks for delivery, turned out much longer. From the first week in June to the later part of Sept. I simply told them I was going to sell this trailer when I got it home. That's when Ben asked, if they could keep it to help his production, that was behind. I agreed, but was to get my refund. There was nothing said about selling the trailer and then returning my money. You can call a fowl if you wish, but I thought this thread was a Product Review to assist the RTF members. Being up front with people goes a long way, from where I come from. Sam Denver


RG,

I agree that being upfront with people goes a long way. You are an user and I ask that you be upfront too. 

Nobody can see or know the private dialogue that took place between buyer and seller on this business transaction.

Every RTF user, however, can see the commitment made to all of us on this board. That commitment was that as long as a check were received by a deadline, no names would be named. That thread from a while back was closed out with an "all's well", acknowledging that the refund came in within the stated deadline on the public forum.

RTF is here to spread all sorts of valuable information among the retriever community. RTF is not here to serve as judge, jury, or mediator in business disputes. Surely as you can imagine, if this board allowed all alias-named users to publicly grind axes, the integrity and value of the board would diminish, while innocent folks would undoubtedly be harmed in terms of reputation and livlihood.

When RTF is used as leverage to threaten someone in a business transaction to comply "or else", that's really pushing what I see as the purpose of the board. When someone communicates terms of the threat, and publicly states that the terms were met and therefore the threat would not be followed-through, the rest is common sense.

You issued a threat, the terms were met, and now you are rationalizing that it is OK to go back on your commmitment due to some amount of lapsed time. Not acceptable.

So, I guess our chances of negotiating a deal on your duckboat are getting slim now huh? 



Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Retired Gunner 2 (Mar 28, 2007)

Chris, In all respect, this matter was pretty much buried, you opened the can of worms here. My intentions was not to threaten, nor to demean. I acknowledge, there are difficulties in operating a business such as this. Materials not arriving on time, prices going up and so forth. Simple communication between two parties would solve alot of problems. Let me say, I'm sorry to all, that are offended, including MTop. I honestly believed all was well when I received the first of two checks, but communication failed us. Yes, I was anxious, but three months was a little too long. Ben please accept my apology, and in the meantime, learn from this experience. There is always two sides to every story, that I know. There is also more to this, than I have shared, I no longer train daily. In fact I sold my dog and got out of the game for awhile. I will bouce back, but for now, I need a break. I do not want to offend, or misuse this site and certainly did not intend to threaten. I was mad at the time, and still have bad feelings. You all can take this to the Bank, I will never, ever post anything again for it's to hard to put your true meanings down, when your upset. Again, I'm sorry, I can forgive and forget. Think about it, if only two people are not happy out of hundreds, then that's a pretty good track record. Sam Denver


----------



## Ben Hucks (May 11, 2004)

I think the great things and the worst things about public forums are that people can say anything at anytime with no repercussions for their words. The amount that our company has grown in the last 3 years is to say the least impressive. Saying that it is no way a brag, just a testiment to the retriever industry and its people. Thank you Chris for your input and to all the statements both good and bad about our company. It is the sole reason that the we have grown as much as we have and have developed our product to the level it is at as fast as we have. We have been very willing to listen to the criticism and take to heart the things that we need to change and improve on. I feel we are a better company now than we were when all this transpired because we have the knowledge to never get put in the middle like that again. I spend my lunch brake everyday looking at and reading on this forum,and even though there are negative things about our family on here..... i still enjoy " hanging out" becasue the dogs are what i love.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Sam,

(I named my youngest son that name, by the way) Thanks for the PM.

I believe we are copacetic and I really appreciate your taking the time to send me a note.

Hang in there..... To all of you, regardless of whose dog boxes you like, Happy Holidays!

Chris


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I recieved an email today saying my box will be shipped tomorrow. This is 2 weeks early than i was supposed to get it. Like i said on a earlier post Ben was very professional when i first called and all the way through the process now. 

Thanks to all of the people at Mountaintop ....


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

My mountain top arrived today . Anyone looking for a quality buit box call Ben Hucks he will fix u up. Its nicer than i thought it was gonna be they guys thatwork on these boxes are very detailed. 


Thanks to all the guys at Mountaintop


----------

